# sis 7012 for win 7



## caner000 (Mar 12, 2008)

where can i get sis 7012 audio drivers for win 7


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

From how I understand it, you treat win7 just like vista when it 
comes to drivers. Dont look for a win7 driver, look for the vista driver..


----------

